# Cradle to grave study of environmental impact of gas v diesel v electric cars



## begreen (Jul 18, 2013)

This is an interesting study that confirms the Norwegian research on the total impact of gas vs diesel vs electric cars. Using identical models it found that the net impact over the life of the car (150K miles used for the test) was least with the electric car. A critical ISO review found Renault's assessment conservative. It did note however that missing are the full impacts of mining tailings for the electric battery pack and also notes "the list of emissions from ICE vehicles is not comprehensive (e.g. heavy metals or aromatic hydrocarbons are lacking)."

It's a complex topic, but as more research is done and larger scale efficiencies get built into manufacturing and production, the electric vehicle makes good sense, particularly in urban environments, which is where the majority of the population resides.





http://www.greencarcongress.com/2013/07/renault-20130711.html


----------



## Where2 (Jul 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> (150K miles used for the test)


 
According to that theory, my 2004 VW Jetta Wagon TDI had surpassed useful life expectancy when I bought it at 165k miles... So, maybe I should be earning carbon credits for continuing to drive it, rather than expending additional energy to recycle it into a Prius Wagon.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2013)

No, they just had to put a stick in the ground to measure it each model equally. Note that was 150 km not miles. You blew past that about 70K miles ago. Congrats, she's just broken in.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting they compared England and France and the french CO2 emissions were much lower due to significant electrical generation coming from nuclear in France. It has been a while but the last numbers I saw for France 90% of electrical generation was nuclear. England has far more coal generation.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jul 19, 2013)

I have the golf with same engine as you. Make sure you use the proper oil(5w-40 w/505.01 specification) and the car will last a very long time.
 I am a vw fanatic and Tdi is my specialty. The electric cars have there place, somewhere I'm sure. But I like to drive a car and have fun it it. The prius is a turd, no offense to anyone but they are boring as hell. The diesel is awesome for efficiency but diesel scares folks away for cost smell, whatever. 
I do 60/40 highway driving and cruise at 80mph and average 41 mph. The Tdi is the best! 



Where2 said:


> According to that theory, my 2004 VW Jetta Wagon TDI had surpassed useful life expectancy when I bought it at 165k miles... So, maybe I should be earning carbon credits for continuing to drive it, rather than expending additional energy to recycle it into a Prius Wagon.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2013)

Agreed, while reliable and thrifty, the Prius is nowhere as fun to drive as the Volt.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jul 19, 2013)

This company here used to do work for my company:

http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/

They have/had the fastest ecectric car in the world. He said the torque was neck snapping! 

I imagine is very refined but the torque has to be there?


----------

